
MaxMind Makes Life Miserable for an 82 Year Old Woman - ytNumbers
http://www.businessinsider.com/maxmind-data-makes-life-miserable-for-a-kansas-farm-2016-4
======
dreamcompiler
Original source link (and more interesting, detailed version of the story):
[http://fusion.net/story/287592/internet-mapping-glitch-
kansa...](http://fusion.net/story/287592/internet-mapping-glitch-kansas-farm/)

------
dreamcompiler
This sad story is what happens when people treat inherently inaccurate data as
ground truth. What's worse: A lot of those people are in law enforcement, and
they really ought to know better.

